# HELP! Engy coolant hose



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

im installing a new CAI and my left small engy coolant hose on top came unplugged from somewhere. its still attached up on the coolant tank but its off of where ever it came from. help!!


----------



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

just figured it out. it was a overflow hose. also, after changing the intake i noticed theres no hole for the old sensor thats wired wityh the MAF harness that plugs in halfway down the intake tube. i now have a CEL b/c of this. this a normal thing that can be erased with a tune or is this something i should "fab" up and get that sensor back in?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, put the sensor back in, even if you just tuck it into the tube under the rubber end piece to get it into the incoming air stream, or even just let it hange in the engine bay (not the best sollution, but will turn off the CEL).


----------



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

took the sensor off of the OEM tube and clipped it back on the wire. have it zip-tied bnext to the air filter but im still getting a CEL. car seems to run fine but im not sure of the new CAI. the new intake tube is stainless steel and it gets hot as hell when the car is shut down. seems to hold the heat more then the old OEM plastic. not sure if this will hinder the car or if it cools it better while moving.


----------



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

fixed. put sensor in cone filter. thanks all.


----------

